# September Photo Contest



## rik6230

Congrats Claire's friend. Great photo :smooch:


----------



## Ninde'Gold

This is my fave pic of Tucker. It won us free dog food for a year. This was his first day home in Oct 2006!


----------



## Benlora

This is my favourite photo of my goldies. Lora was our first one and sadly she only lived until she was 3.5 years old (this photo was taken just a few weeks before she was put to sleep in July 2009). Because of her lovely nature we have two others We will never forget this lovely gentle girl.


----------



## Megora

Everyone on GRF has seen this pic already, I'm sure. Probably because it's one of my most favorite pics. In many ways it brings back many happy memories from remembering how little Jacks was to remembering how HAPPY Danny used to be in winter. He loved the cold and snow.  Little Jacks didn't. The story behind this picture is Jacks taking turns playing with his big brother and coming back to me to shiver and complain about his cold little bare belly.


----------



## Jacques2000

this probably isn't my best Levi pic but it's my favorite. it's taken the day i got him he hadn't even gotten home yet we where waiting to get onto the ferry. it isn't the greatest scene but it's the best Levi and it was a great day! He was 9 1/2 weeks and was and still is very photogenic although i guess I'm biased.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I'll enter this one. It was actually an outtake of a group shot of Lyndi, Hogan and Liam. However Hogan decided to take center stage.......


----------



## Bentleysmom

And it looks like Lyndi is having a good laugh over it too! 



Rob's GRs said:


> I'll enter this one. It was actually an outtake of a group shot of Lyndi, Hogan and Liam. However Hogan decided to take center stage.......


----------



## kwhit

This is my favorite of Chance because, to me, it shows his true nature. How kind he is and also how tolerant. Candy absolutely adores Chance and always snuggles with him whenever she has the opportunity...and he's never moved away from her. It means even more because Candy was a feral kitten and doesn't trust anyone or anything...but she has always been drawn to Chance. She feels safe with him and that says it all...


----------



## AlanK

Rob's GRs said:


> I'll enter this one. It was actually an outtake of a group shot of Lyndi, Hogan and Liam. However Hogan decided to take center stage.......


That is GReat.......


----------



## AlanK

kwhit said:


> This is my favorite of Chance because, to me, it shows his true nature. How kind he is and also how tolerant. Candy absolutely adores Chance and always snuggles with him whenever she has the opportunity...and he's never moved away from her. It means even more because Candy was a feral kitten and doesn't trust anyone or anything...but she has always been drawn to Chance. She feels safe with him and that says it all...


I wish my kitties would tolerate their big brother Tuff like that.! He loves them but they will not acknowledge his existence? Nice photo


----------



## Carly Bear

This was Carlie's first night home...2 days before Christmas...
There is just something about Retriever pups....all are so adorable!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## AlanK

I will toss out one of my favorite photo's of my buddy.....
My favorite because this shows his character and love for life.


----------



## Blondie

*My all time favorite picture of Maggie*










This was Maggie's first trip to the lake we go to each summer. Maggie is 7 1/2 months old.


----------



## Carly Bear

I love how their ears pearl up when something peeks their interest.... 
Such a beautiful animal....


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## jealous1

*Summer*

Summer came to us a little over 7 years ago after her owners decided she was too much trouble (she "accidently" got pregnant at 9 mos and as soon as the puppies were weaned were looking to give her away). I was so enamored by what a beautiful, sweet, wonderful dog she was that I thought I had hit the jackpot of all dogs--until I joined this forum and quickly realized that all of those things that I thought were so special and unique to Summer were just normal characteristics of this wonderful breed. Summer started my love affair with goldens, and because of her I have since been blessed with Buddy, Beau (RIP), Joey, Jesse, Mike, Rosie (RIP), and Ms. Susie.  She has also inspired us to work with AGA in pulling/transporting goldens from our area of the State of Georgia, as well as our volunteer dog transport for various rescues. 

Summer has always been hard to get a good picture of that "captured" her essence and smile. I just took this picture yesterday and think it does a good job--I love you, baby girl!:smooch:


----------



## vcm5

Love this theme! I'm going to have to think about this one...


----------



## Bentleysmom

Since Bentley is only 7 wks old this is my fav so far. He likes to sleep on the AC vent and his little belly feels like an ice cube so this was my solution. Ky didn't seem to be impressed with my ingenuity


----------



## TheCrewAndUs

This is my favorite of Elle... Shows exactly her personality:


----------



## Bentleysmom

Precious! Elle isn't spoiled at all! Wait...does she have her own fan ? Way to go Elle!!! 



Ellejee said:


> This is my favorite of Elle... Shows exactly her personality:


----------



## Dexter12

I had a hard time picking one, but I love this one because it the day when Dex found out that he loved the water.


----------



## Eli's Momma :)

Eli always liked to sit on his brother Mr. Kitty when he was a puppy.
This is Eli watching T.V. and sitting on Mr. Kitty


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

This was one of the first weekends we had Vinnie. He was hanging out under the table during Sunday dinner. He was so comfortable he stayed there long after dinner was over.


.


----------



## Finn's Fan

This was Cody at age 14. He loved this spot in the house, right where people would have to step over him to go downstairs but where he could also watch the kitchen action. He just looks so peaceful....


----------



## Dallas Gold

This picture doesn't meet the standards of good photography; however, it has a lot of meaning to us because it captured our newly adopted Goldens in a moment of pure joy and ecstasy, at a rescue picnic. The photo was taken at a fundraising picnic in October 2004. We adopted Barkley in February that year and Toby a few months later in August. Toby lives and breathes balls and went a little nuts when he saw this mound of tennis balls on the shores of the lake. He nabbed one in his mouth then proceeded to do zoomies around the pile, while our curly Barkley, wet from a dip in the lake, was rolling around in the dirt, his favorite thing to do. Simple things make dogs so happy!


----------



## turtle66

My favorite picture does not meet the standards of good photography either. But when dear Lilly at about 9 weeks decided to jump into the pool the first time in her life, Cat Jenny came and watched her furiously. They just stand there and watched each other: Lilly proud, so it seems and Jenny, well more annoyed?!
I had time to go to the kitchen to grab the camera to go back out and to take this picture:


----------



## Nomes

This is one of my favorites of my girl Tasha (rip sweetie)...it really shows her kind face well...and perhaps a little of her silly personality. She was a poser for the camera, so it was hard to get a natural shot of her, but i somehow managed to get this one. I'm so glad i have it!


----------



## DNL2448

This is my boy Tucker. This night I called him to come in and at first he didn't come right away. Then after a few more calls he came running just as happy as can be. Obviously, he was having a GREAT time in the yard!


----------



## Laurie

I have so many favorites of my guys but this one of Reno is probably the most special. As many of you know, Reno was diagnosed with hemangio in June, 2011 and was only given a few months to live. This picture was taken in November, 2011, the first snowfall of that year. Reno looks as though he is thanking God for giving him the opportunity to feel snow on his face one more time. We can only hope Reno will get that opportunity again this year.


----------



## Bentleysmom

I just love this picture!!!



Laurie said:


> I have so many favorites of my guys but this one of Reno is probably the most special. As many of you know, Reno was diagnosed with hemangio in June, 2011 and was only given a few months to live. This picture was taken in November, 2011, the first snowfall of that year. Reno looks as though he is thanking God for giving him the opportunity to feel snow on his face one more time. We can only hope Reno will get that opportunity again this year.


----------



## Max's Dad

Bentleysmom said:


> I just love this picture!!!


Me too!!!!


----------



## Claudia M

So far this is my favorite. It was the first day home and learning "table manners". While waiting for her food at the dinner table she fell asleep with her head in her bowl. We finished dinner and finished putting all the dishes away. When she woke up and realized we were no longer at the table she kept on looking at each chair. She circled the table a couple times and went back to her bowl, sat down and looked at us so innocently we couldn't resist but give her a treat. 
Ever since then she NEVER fell asleep at the dinner table.


----------



## Wagners Mom2

Laurie said:


> I have so many favorites of my guys but this one of Reno is probably the most special. As many of you know, Reno was diagnosed with hemangio in June, 2011 and was only given a few months to live. This picture was taken in November, 2011, the first snowfall of that year. Reno looks as though he is thanking God for giving him the opportunity to feel snow on his face one more time. We can only hope Reno will get that opportunity again this year.


REALLY loving all of these pics in this thread....

But this one made me cry. Such a beautiful, wonderful pic of an incredibly inspiring dog. I have to say, he's one of my GRF faves. (((HUGS))) to Reno, and you, Laurie.


----------



## Wagners Mom2

I'm going to need a multiple voting option for this thread. AWESOME pics, Everyone!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Susan Marie what a great idea for the photo contest...even though you're not eligible to win I think a lot of us would like to see what you consider your favorite picture and why.

And thank you everybody for all of your wonderful shots and heart warming stories.

Pete


----------



## GeorgiaOnMyMind

Georgia was still very young when we took her to the doggie carnival and this picture was taken. It has always been one of my favorites!


----------



## Capt Jack

*Jacks first day!*

The quality isn't that great because I took it with my cell.But this is my fav.It's Jack & Andie the day we brought him home.He's 85 lbs now & still my heart dog.


----------



## kwhit

Laurie said:


> I have so many favorites of my guys but this one of Reno is probably the most special. As many of you know, Reno was diagnosed with hemangio in June, 2011 and was only given a few months to live. This picture was taken in November, 2011, the first snowfall of that year. Reno looks as though he is thanking God for giving him the opportunity to feel snow on his face one more time. We can only hope Reno will get that opportunity again this year.


Oh, wow...I don't even think I'll be able to vote for my own dog's picture this month with this photo of Reno in the contest. I absolutely _love_ this picture. 

Sorry, Chance...


----------



## BayBeams

There are so many wonderful pictures this month. Susan Marie, what a genius for choosing this topic!

This is my all time favorite photo of Baylee and Beau squeezing together on a small cot. It breaks all the rules of good photography but it warms my heart everytime I recall that day. Beau was such a special gem. He taught my serious minded Baylee girl how to play and laugh and enjoy life. He brought joy and laughter to my home with his jolly spirit. How funny that the two of them are hanging out under a "Beware of Dog" sign. The greatest fear an intruder might have from these two is to be loved too much. I lost Beau to cancer a little more than one year after this photo was taken but the joy he brought to us will live forever.


----------



## MercyMom

This is my latest favorite of Mercy. I posted this one because you can see that her M, which stands for Mercy, is clearly painted on her face.


----------



## Ljilly28

What a cool topic! I love the photos and the stories they tell.


----------



## rabidyankee

*Payson*

This is Payson on his first birthday, September 3, 2012. He is the third Golden we have had and all of them have been the best!!!!


----------



## maggie1951

Rob's GRs said:


> I'll enter this one. It was actually an outtake of a group shot of Lyndi, Hogan and Liam. However Hogan decided to take center stage.......


 
Rob that sure made to laugh and i needed one


----------



## Otter

"*So show us your all-time favourite photo of your Golden(s) - past or present - and tell us why it is your very favourite picture.*"
Well, I'm not sure if this is my favorite or not. 
I have so many pictures of our 5 goldens from over the last 15 or so years that I really like. It's almost impossible to pick a favorite.
But I picked the one below. For a couple reasons...

One, it was processed by my friend Wally, we know him more commonly here on the forum as soxOZ. I "met" Wally over at NikonCafe. He responded to a picture I posted there about Nellie's half brother Henry (my avatar picture) who died from cancer several years ago. Bone cancer. So I got to know Wally a little over the years. He's been a huge help to me photography-wise and so on. I've always liked what he did to the image of Nellie below.

Second, Nellie was our first Golden. Our first dog. She lived almost 15 years. Always a sweetheart and always loved by everybody. She watched my twins grow up and off to college. She outlived her little brother Henry and Henry's other half sister, Giggles who we adopted a few years ago. Giggles died suddenly from cancer too. She lived a few years with the little terror puppy Barkley too. He picked on her at times (Giggles was his friend, not so much Nellie) but Nellie always tolerated it. She was such a good girl.

Her last year was kinda tough. Long story short, she had GRU (Golden Retriever Pigmentary Uveitis). She went blind despite all the ophthalmologist did. Her hearing wasn't great. Things were getting hard for her. Then, cancer, once agagin, showed it's ugly face. She had nasal cancer. Wasn't anything anybody could do. She was in a lot of pain. We said good bye to her in March of this year. 

We miss her terribly.
Nellie


----------



## Brinkleythegolden

This is my favorite one of our second Bridge dog, Fozzie, because it just sums up his personality. He was happy-go-lucky, and always ready for a roll in the grass, snow, or the mud! I sure miss the big guy!


----------



## texy85

Dug as a wittle baby lol, he fell asleep on my husband's work boot


----------



## Pammie

Interesting how so many of us are posting puppy pics of our adult dogs!

I love this because he just looks so sweet and innocent! He is looking at me not knowing the bond we will build, the battles we will have and the adventures we will share! 
The tilt of his head and that little pink tongue melts my heart every time.


----------



## Mileysmom

This is my most favorite pic of Miley taken in the spring of 2011 near my old home on a walk thru the woods....


----------



## vcm5

Laurie, I am crying, what a beautiful, touching photo. I love Reno! I'm going to start calling him my dog who lives far away just like that little boy!


----------



## Claire's Friend

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Susan Marie what a great idea for the photo contest...even though you're not eligible to win I think a lot of us would like to see what you consider your favorite picture and why.
> 
> And thank you everybody for all of your wonderful shots and heart warming stories.
> 
> Pete


I worked really hard to come up with something kind of different AND something I couldn't possibly enter myself. I have 3 favorites that I could never choose between. First my Heart Dog, Courtney, next my Soul Dog JOY and then of course Jordan, who is well on her way to becoming both and maybe even more more.


----------



## mylissyk

The quality may be bad, but this picture is my all time favorite of Robbie. We got Robbie when my son was 13, and he took him through basic obedience. I will forever be in awe of the bond they created, gives me chills and bring tears. My son is still "the one" for Robbie.


----------



## SimTek

Let me out with you... Pleeeese...

Samantha (Sam dog) has always wanted to be with me...


----------



## Waggily Tail

kwhit said:


> Oh, wow...I don't even think I'll be able to vote for my own dog's picture this month with this photo of Reno in the contest. I absolutely _love_ this picture.
> 
> Sorry, Chance...


I hear you. This photo touches my heart. 
And I love ALL the entries. Nothing is better than humans loving their best friends.
Praying for snow for Reno!


----------



## Sadie's mum

Such a fun contest! I have so many pics that I could choose for this.

I chose this one of Sadie at 9 weeks, because it shows how adorable she was (although she still is in my mind!). I love seeing the tiny pink pads (most of which are now grey, but were pink when we brought her home). It also helps to remind me of how tiny she was - she was probably just under 5 pounds in this photo.


----------



## Rainheart

This is probably my favorite picture but it is so hard to choose!!

Everyone has wonderful pictures here... I have no idea how I am going to choose.


----------



## mudEpawz

my fingers are crossed for Reno to see snow. thats such a beautiful picture. 

this is my favourite photo. Chloe is about a year old in this picture. It was taken at my condo. The window infront of her over looks the parking lot for the complex. I doubt she would watch all day, but she always seemed to know when I would be coming home. Every night when I would get out of my car, I would look up and see Chloe looking down at me. It always made me smile. I know that she will always be looking and waiting for me no matter what. :heartbeat


----------



## Max's Dad

I have taken many photos of Max. This one shows Max out in the lake, swimming after the ducks. The ducks have no problem escaping. It is my favorite because it shows Max being a dog, having fun, doing what he loves to do. (click photo for full size version.)


----------



## Bentleysmom

It looks like those ducks are mocking Max and Max seems to be loving it! Great pic!! 


Max's Dad said:


> I have taken many photos of Max. This one shows Max out in the lake, swimming after the ducks. The ducks have no problem escaping. It is my favorite because it shows Max being a dog, having fun, doing what he loves to do.


----------



## Claire's Friend

These are such wonderful stories, thank you all !!


----------



## Sweet Summer Time

*Favorite Picture*

This is one of my favorite photos, because it makes me laugh everytime! When I'm laying on the floor and Summer comes up and looks down at me (sagging face and all) as if to say whatcha doing down there, Mom?


----------



## Jushing

so many good choices its going to be hard. I agree with many others, especially with that picture of Reno.

anyways here is my favorit picture of Retto. We were on our way to take her to the beach for the first time. She was rather excited and had a blast. I took this when my husband had just ran into the gas station, so she was looking for him. I did do a bit of editing to make the colors a bit more vibrant.


----------



## murrke03

As a puppy Anna did not like to walk on her lease. Caught her with crazy eyes as we managed the elevator .


----------



## Catalina

Fletcher and Murphy had just been to Stokes State Forest, Murphy's first real outing, and they were both exhausted. I loved how they snuggled up together!


----------



## Hearts of Gold

The photo speaks for itself!


----------



## JeffP

Taken two days after we brought him home.


----------



## rik6230

His power and spirit is my inspiration.


----------



## Suni52

Sadie jumping for bubbles. Love this picture. It just captures her goofy nature.


----------



## debra1704

Winter has loved to sleep in her chair (which formerly was the kids' chair) since we got her at 13 weeks. What you can't see is her butt hanging off the back, because she definitely doesn't fit not. Not a great photo (taken with my cell phone), but I love it because it captures her so well.


----------



## mylissyk

rik said:


> His power and spirit is my inspiration.



Inspiration is right. Gorgeous.


----------



## sameli102

These moments captured are so touching, especially the ones that have passed or ill. How can one vote? I so love seeing and reading about them all though.


----------



## vleffingwell

My favorite photo of Abby! I just brought her home and was holding her and decided to take a picture which is difficult with one hand but it is my favorite of all time!!


----------



## sameli102

It is beautiful. Funny how sometimes the least likely shots turn out great!


----------



## sameli102

This picture is not eligible for voting as it has been post processed, but it is one of my all time favorite pictures. It is of my late Sammi girl, it was our last walk in the snow together, which she adored, she passed away the following year with cancer at the age of 9.
Her footprints leading away from me are just so symbolic. I miss her dearly, best girl ever.


----------



## Otter

sameli102 said:


> This picture is *not eligible for voting* as *it has been post processed*,


? huh?

BTW, that is one of the best Golden pictures I have seen.
I sure hope that was printed and hung on a wall. Awesome.


----------



## sameli102

Thanks so much Joe. My son actually had a huge canvas screen made for me to hang. I had sent the picture in to the local newspaper and they print it, in turn my vets office saw it and posted it on their website. So it has made its rounds. Funny thing is we were out walking with no intention of photographing much but the big snow storm and I only took my little point & shoot camera. My daughter was with me and pointed out how Sammi's hot little feet singed right through the snow leaving nice prints. Never know when the shot will happen I guess. 

I think I read that you can't submit even cropped photos under rules but I'd never have anything to post at that rate because there is always something I feel I can do to improve a shot of mine. I'd prefer to be able to see the after processing myself. Love love love Nellie's photo!


----------



## Alaska7133

This is our new girl Lucy (born in June) with our 4 year old boy Reilly. They are completely in love and sleep in a pile most of the time. He even cleans her! Pretty good for an adult male to totally love his new puppy (we did get her for him not for us).


----------



## Jingers mom

*Riley 4 Months Old*

I love this picture of Riley. When I first looked at the picture after it was taken I couldn't believe how big he'd gotten.


----------



## Mbottema

Hello Everyone. I have enjoyed this forum and all of the wonderful information found here. I thought I would share some pictures of my baby Sandy. One picture the day we brought her home and the latest which I took this afternoon. She is now 12 weeks old and is a sweetheart. We own a small school in Japan and the children love Sandy as much as we do.
Thank you everyone for this forum.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## elly

I have Sooo many photos of Chester that I adore but this photo of my girl is so special to me, it was our final goodbye just minutes before she greeted our wonderful vet at the door as he arrived to help her on her final journey before her cancer took over. 

I took in her smell as I nuzzled her and did the same as she took her last breath. 

She was the sweetest dog and wagged her tail to the very end.

Whenever I look at this photo I find myself drawing a deep breath through my nose just as I did that day and I can still smell her sweet fur and feel her warmth :smooch:


----------



## Goldengal9

Oh hope there is still time. Going to go post mine now.


----------



## Goldengal9

It was hard to pick but this is currently my favorite picture. We have two wide steps down to a family room from our kitchen. When our dogs are puppies they aren't allowed in their often. The two Goldens I had growing up would sit this exact way with their paws dangling over the steps. Later the would sleep on the second step.., it was perfect size for that. I hadn't had a golden or any dog for 5 years before we got zoey and when she did this it just made me feel like all was right in the world. Also made me think my mom would be smiling down from up above. Our other Goldens were her babies!


----------

